# Looking forward to this forum



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

This forum should be a great resource and I'm sure it will be very interesting to read. I've had anxiety issues all my life, but in '98 I was diagnosed with OCD (not sure I agree with that) and Gen. Anxiety Disorder. I never went on meds, but decided to get over it myself. I think this may be what caused my IBS -- I didn't deal with my anxiety, I just internalized it and pretended it wasn't there (a strong will is not always a good thing). Two weeks ago, my doc put me on paxil for my IBS and WOW! What a difference. I'm sorry I didn't go the medicine route sooner. How long does one typically stay on these meds for? I plan on asking my doctor at my next apt. Thanks for the forum!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Antonio. I have not crossed a lot with you, but your story interests me. Specially the part where you say you wanted to manage your anxiety med-free.I do too. I hate meds. I did (still do) the hypno and that is a wonderful thing, but sometimes I feel I need something else, so just started the medicine route as well. I have started to think that if anxiety has to do with an umbalance in the brain, then meds can only help. Like there is people who take insulin for their bodies because they need it; I suposse I can think my body needs to get these chemicals in my brain fixed.My doc put on zoloft but it gave me D. She wants to start Paxil (she tells me this medicine could help a lot because of all the symptoms she sees in my particular case). I said no to the Paxil; that we could try it once the semester is over (in case it agravates tummy). She put me on zyprexa which is for bi polar and schizo,







but used in anxiety as well. The only thing is that it can cause weight gain. I will give it a shot.Sorry this got long. I am very interested in how you do with the Paxil and if it bothers your IBS. See you around.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi Antonio, I've known some people who have been on an SSRI like Paxil for years (my mom for one) and others who take it for a few months during a period of depression and then don't need it (like my best friend). Does the Paxil help your IBS or or your anxiety level or both?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I've known a lot of people who simply stay on an SSRI. With others, the medication sort of kicks something in and they eventually stop taking the medication.I think a lot depends on ones particular brain chemistry.I never did well on Paxil.I had a lot of bad reactions to it and it could be due to the fact that I have high blood pressure.It made very strange electrical weirdness go off in my field of vision.For a hypertensive that's scary.I do well on Prozac and I've done well on Zoloft but I find Prozac to be more compatable to my body needs at a low dose.So I'm thinking these medicine choices really has to do with individual brain chemistry.Kamie


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Two weeks now on Paxil and I feel okay. At first I had some D and dizziness, sleepiness, etc., but that went away after a few days. I think it's helping with my IBS. My pain doesn't seem as constant and when it comes I don't get freaked out about it like I used to. My anxiety was real bad back in '98. I was scared everywhere I went that I was going to get shot at. I used to sit up all night for fear that someone was going to break into my home and hurt my wife and me. I was scared that I had every disease known to man...you get the picture. I went for one session with a Psychologist who wanted me to see a Psych for some drugs, but I said no. By practicing breathing, prayer, and reminding myself my fears were baseless I got things under control. Or at least I thought I did. I was still an anxious person, but I was able to live until IBS came on the scene. And since my attacks were the worst when I would go to a store, or to work, I figured it must be the anxiety. I think the meds are really helping and I hope they continue to do so!


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Was on Paxil last year. Did not like it with the side effect, one mainly the sexual side effects. Anway, on Serzone now but gradually taking myself off of it. Feeling better and not going back to the doctore yet. Can't afford it now without health insurance and I know he would tell me to take it anyway. $2.20 each pill plus the other stuff just too much. At least I get the generic of Xanax instead of $70 only $19 but no generic for Serzone yet and that will cost me $132.00 a month and just can't afford it. Hard enough to keep food on the table at this point. Gradually taking myself off the xanax too. Only going to try taking one per day at .25mg instead of 2. I usually feel good if things go well. I am more situational than manic. But when things don't go well - look out. Now I am just getting that feeling that no one wants me - meaning to hang out with me. All my friends that I left in PA and have come back to are now doing other things and that is what I had looked forward to most about moving back to PA. Being with the old gang again. Since things did not work out well in Colorado, this was the only thing i had to look forward to then.Mark


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I think the hardest thing is to accept to ourselves that we have a problem and that medication can help. I have always known I have a problem, for some reason I refused to take drugs for it (yet I was a heavy smoker back in college and was hurting myself with that kind of drug - not to mention the imodiums and the hard time they give me days after). If these drugs for anxiety were for other things like blood pressure, I guess we all would take them more easily. Maybe is the stigma that society has on people that need medication for the brain when it does not necessary mean we are "loosing it". I think anxiety is misunderstood and some people see it as being weak.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Antonio,Hello, nice to meet you. You wrote:"I never went on meds, but decided to get over it myself. I think this may be what caused my IBS -- I didn't deal with my anxiety, I just internalized it and pretended it wasn't there"This is a very important point. IBS can be very closely linked with a variety of behavioral health disorders. It is important to have such disorders diagnosed and treated. Often the IBS will also improve when treating a behavioral health disorder.Without medication, I am unable to participate in hypnotherapy, cognitive behavioral therapy or biofeedback therapy... all of which have beneficial effects on IBS.Congratulations on your level of self awareness!! I hope that others will look to you as a role model here.Warm Regards, Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Essence, does that mean that when you are medicated you have seen good results from hypno as opossed to when you are not?I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Yes, Zay... that's what it means. Without medication I could not participate in hypnotherapy on any level. With it, I am able to participate quite competently.One of the problems with clinical anxiety is that the body's chemical imbalance is upset. Because of that imbalance, we tend to become super sensitive. That super sensitivity often precludes our trying medications because of fear of side effects. Believe me, when you take an antidepressant for the first time, even if you have to shave the end off of the tab at first so that you can tolerate it.... when you eventually are able to build up to a therapeutic level of the medication for a period of at least 3 months, IT IS LIKE PUTTING GLASSES ON FOR THE FIRST TIME IN YOUR LIFE !! You have no idea what a positive difference there can be. I was my doctor's worst patient..... I refused medication... that is, until my anxiety problem threatened my job and my family. I finally had to make a decision to either sink or swim. Let's say that I sprouted water wings. It wasn't easy.... but it literally saved my life.Some people can go off of antidepressants in as little as 6 months... others require it for the rest of their lives. I've gone off of mine several time but I always end up going back on them..... especially during times of undue stress.Don't be afraid to try antidepressant medication. If your body really needs it now... it is the best thing you can do for yourself and your anxiety. I am living proof of that... and the key word here is... "living".All the best, Evie


----------

